# Problème iPod 4G



## Ti-er (19 Août 2004)

Voila j'ai eu mon ipod 4G il y a 1 semaine via le apple store et...quelques problemes sont déja la!!!!


Tout d'abord une musique provenant d'un CD original fonctionnant correctement sur itunes "saute" en pleine lecture sur l'ipod.
Lorsque itunes met a jour l'ipod l'ordinateur redémarre tout seul !!! au cours de la mise a jour.
De plus, l'indicateur d'espace libre sur l'ipod (réglage-a prorpos de) reste toujours sur 18.4 go alors que j'ai 200 morceaux sur l'ipod!!!
Merci de m'aider afin de les résoudre...

(J'ai un pc windows XP)


----------



## Frodon (19 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

1) Essais de restaurer l'iPod dans ses paramètres d'usine (je sais pas sur PC comment ca se fait, sur Mac c'est le logiciel de mise à jour du firmware qui permet cela.

2) Mets à jour le firmware de l'iPod en 3.0.1 si celui ci est en 3.0 d'usine. (http://www.apple.com/ipod/download/).

3) Essais alors de synchroniser avec iTunes. Si le PC plante toujours lors de la synchro, essais sur un autre PC (d'un amis ou d'un voisin) pour voir si le problème est propre à ton PC ou non.

4) Si ton problème est propre à ton PC, si tu peux essais de brancher l'iPod en Firewire pour voir si cela ne vient pas d'une defaillance du chipset USB de ton PC.

5) Si cela persiste aussi en Firewire, essais de desinstaller/resinstaller iTunes.

6) Si cela persiste, essais de reinstaller Windows.

A+


----------



## Ti-er (20 Août 2004)

J'ai télécharger cette version pour l'insant les morceaux sautent plus apparemment merci de ton aide


----------

